# 2x TP177b an ET200M?



## hoT (15 Mai 2010)

Kann man zwei TP177b Touchpanals an einer ET200M über Profibus anschließen oder besser als gesonderte Profibus-Teilnehmer?


----------



## Sockenralf (15 Mai 2010)

Hallo,

????

Irgendwie verstehe ich die Frage nicht 

CPU --> ET200 --> Panel 1 --> Panel 2
oder
CPU --> ET200
CPU --> Panel 1 --> Panel 2


Ist das die Frage?


MfG


----------



## hoT (15 Mai 2010)

ja genau das ist meine Frage!

Ob in Reihe oder Parallel? 

Sry is ne doofe Frage ich weiß! :?


----------



## jabba (15 Mai 2010)

Wichtig wäre es hier zu wissen, wie die bisherige Busverkabelung aussieht.
Eine Sternverkablung ist bei Profibus nicht erlaubt.
Gehen von der CPU schon zwei Leitungen weg, kann man nicht mehr von der CPU weggehen.
Für das System ist es im Prinzip "Wurscht" wo die Panels angeschlossen werden. In der Regel sollte man die Kabel so legen, das die kürzestes Busgesamtlänge erreicht wird.


----------



## hoT (15 Mai 2010)

S7-400-ET200-AUMA-AUMA-Abschlußwiderstand!

Kann ich das T1 an die ET200 über Profibus anschließen und vom T1 die PB-Leitung zum TP2 weiter ziehen?

Und geht das ohne weiteren Abschlußwiderstand?

Was ist sinvoll?


----------



## Sockenralf (15 Mai 2010)

Hallo,

dein Vorschlag klappt nicht 

Wie schon gesagt muß das PB-Netz immer "Weihnachtsbaum-Prinzip" sein.
Deine Panels müssen also irgendwo dazwischen oder an´s Ende des vorhandenen Stranges.

Die andere Idee wäre, mit den Panels einen neuen Strang von der CPU aus zu realisieren.

Schau dir mal den PB-Stecker an der CPU an: da ist doch noch ein Anschluß frei, oder? 


MfG


----------



## hoT (15 Mai 2010)

*S700-ET200M-TP177b-TP177b-AUMA-AUMA-Abschlußwiderstand!*

Das funktioniert dann so?


----------



## Sockenralf (15 Mai 2010)

hoT schrieb:


> *S700-ET200M-TP177b-TP177b-AUMA-AUMA-Abschlußwiderstand!*
> 
> Das funktioniert dann so?


 
Das funktioniert.

Da wir hier nicht wissen, wie die Geräte angeordnet sind kann hier niemand sagen, ob es nicht eine "günstigere" Konstellation geben könnte


MfG


----------



## PN/DP (15 Mai 2010)

*kann man nicht pauschal beantworten*



hoT schrieb:


> Kann man zwei TP177b Touchpanals an einer ET200M über Profibus anschließen oder besser als gesonderte Profibus-Teilnehmer?


Das kommt darauf an, was für eine CPU bzw. DP-Master vorhanden ist, wieviele Profibus-Slaves es schon gibt, wie lang der Profibus schon ist 
und wie die Busleitung zu den Panels verlegt werden soll.

Wenn der vorhandene Profibus schon >100m lang ist und die Panele in einer ganz anderen Richtung als der bisherige Buskabel-Verlauf angeschlossen 
werden sollen, dann würde ich über einen eigenen MPI- oder Profibus-Strang nachdenken.

Wenn es z.B. eine CPU315-2DP ist und schon >10 ET200M oder andere DP-Slaves vorhanden sind, dann würde ich nach Möglichkeit die Panele über 
einen eigenen MPI-Strang an die CPU anschließen. Vor allem, wenn die Panele in der Nähe der CPU sind.

Wenn es z.B. eine CPU315-2PN/DP ist und die Panele sind TP177B-PN, dann würde ich die Panele per Ethernet an die CPU koppeln. 
Das vereinfacht auch noch das WinCCflexible-Projekt, wenn auf den Panelen ein identisches Projekt vorhanden sein soll.

Wenn nur der eine ET200M am Profibus hängt, dann kann man ruhig die 2 Panele mit an den Profibus anschließen. 
Kommt aber ebenfalls auf die Profibusverkabelung vorher/nachher an.

Man kann es also nicht so pauschal sagen. Was die beste Lösung ist kommt immer auf die speziell gegebenen Umstände an.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## PN/DP (15 Mai 2010)

(Ah, die Diskussion ist derweil fortgeschritten.)

Noch ein Tip:
Ich würde ein Panel nie als letzten Teilnehmer in einem Profibus-Strang mit DP-Slaves setzen, weil da nicht sichergestellt ist, daß der Abschlußwiderstand 
am Panel immer ordnungsgemäß mit Spannung versorgt ist. Da wird schnell mal die 24VDC vom Panel abgezogen und man bekommt eine Busstörung.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## jabba (16 Mai 2010)

hoT schrieb:


> *S700-ET200M-TP177b-TP177b-AUMA-AUMA-Abschlußwiderstand!*
> 
> Das funktioniert dann so?



Was mir dazu auffällt: 
Der Abschlusswiederstand muß an einem Aktiven Teilnehmer eingeschaltet werden. Es darf z.B. nicht ein Profibusstecker ohne Teilnehmer verwendet werden, da zur Terminierung 5V DC benötigt werden.

Also muss am Busstecker der letzten AUMA der Widerstand zugeschaltet werden (Falls AUMA ein aktiver Teilnehmer ist, keine Ahnung was Auma ist)


----------



## Move (17 Mai 2010)

jabba schrieb:


> Was mir dazu auffällt:
> Der Abschlusswiederstand muß an einem Aktiven Teilnehmer eingeschaltet werden. Es darf z.B. nicht ein Profibusstecker ohne Teilnehmer verwendet werden, da zur Terminierung 5V DC benötigt werden.
> 
> Also muss am Busstecker der letzten AUMA der Widerstand zugeschaltet werden (Falls AUMA ein aktiver Teilnehmer ist, keine Ahnung was Auma ist)


 
Hi Leute,
AUMA ist ein Hersteller von Klappenantrieben in verschiedensten Ausführungen mit u.a. Profibusschnittstelle etc.
Was den Abschlusswiderstand angeht, hier setzte ich immer einen aktiven Abschlusswiderstand (Siemens) ein, der separat mit 24V versorgt ist. Dann hat man nicht den Ärger wenn der letzte Teilnehmer mal gewollt oder ungewollt ausfällt

Gruß
Move


----------

